# Thanks for another gr8 year.



## Jerry Fairchild (Oct 11, 2012)

View attachment 184994
I would like to thank everyone for visiting our page. We love to share and look at all the new props going up this year. Hope to see new thing next halloween and i will be on the lookout for new thing to add to my haunt. Thank again.


----------

